# Привует!



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 10, 2008)

Can you speak any Russian at all? If so, reply to this thread! Because Russian is the best language ever.

I can say some stuff in Russian, like a simple conversation:

- Привует! Кяк дуля?
+ Корохо.

(
- Privyet! Kak delya?
+ Korosho.
)

Which means:
- Hi! How are you?
+ I'm fine.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 10, 2008)

But Greek is so much better D:

One of my friends says he is learning Russian. I doubt he is though, because if he 'writes' it he just draws random symbols, and if he 'speaks' it he just makes up gibberish words mostly.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 10, 2008)

Russian is awesome.

I might learn it when I'm older, I have too much work ATM so I won't now. But I might.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 10, 2008)

Russian is the best thing, Russia is one of the best countries.
Really want to learn the language in the future. For now I can only say random words everyone knows: malchik, devotchka, moloko, privyet, babooshka, medvedev, liubliu. I can't write them in Cyrillic yet, either.
I AM A FAILURE


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 10, 2008)

I learned the Cyrillic alphabet on my own. I'm jotting down Russian grammar in this notebook of mine for reference and stuffs.

I figured Icelandic would be too hard to find sources for (I've only ever seen one website for learning Icelandic and the conversations had no english translations, so people were like 'Eg heitir jokull simi other icelandic stuff' and I was like "what?"), and Russian had like a cool alphabet and stuff, so I'm 'learning' that in my spare time.

I wrote my name in Russian on the board today and people were asking how to say stuff in Russian. I felt special even though I had no idea how to say 'go school team'.


----------



## Minish (Oct 10, 2008)

It's a nice language. 8D

Russian, Korean and Arabic are by far the most nice looking scripts.
Chinese would be fourth but it's WAY TOO CONFUSING and aggressive. XD


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey, the British navy pays a lot of money if you can speak Russian, Arabic or Japanese. They are really hard languages, apparently.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 10, 2008)

Japanese _is_ hard.
Arabic is confusing because they don't write out the vowels in the actual script (you're supposed to guess them from context or something, wtf arabic?) and there's other stuff.
I guess Russian is supposed to be hard, but I've never heard anyone whine about it like Chinese, Japanese, or Arabic.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 10, 2008)

Я сошла с ума! Нас не догонят! And that's it.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 11, 2008)

My best friend's learning Russian and teaches me odd words here and there and I know the teeniest bit of Cyrillic. 

Also, Russian music = WIN. I can sing along to some of Vitas' stuff, but I really have no idea what I'm saying.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 11, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> But *Dutch* is so much better D:
> 
> One of my friends says he is learning Russian. I doubt he is though, because if he 'writes' it he just draws random symbols, and if he 'speaks' it he just makes up gibberish words mostly.


Fixed.

And what Retsu said is all I know, too.


----------



## octobr (Oct 11, 2008)

I used to know the word in Russian for something that was kind of a jacket but not really. I don't remember it anymore though.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 11, 2008)

I can read Cyrillic to an extent. I know some words in Russian, not much that's practical, mind you. I've tried to teach myself a few times, I think I'll just learn it formally later on or something.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 11, 2008)

I learnt how to do Cyrillic last night, so I can now write stuff properly in Russian :S

Здравствуйте, меия зовут Харри. Как дела?


----------



## Capitain Jay (Oct 11, 2008)

My dad has a degree in Russian.

I might ask him to tutor me, y'know. nothing better than a guy with a degree to teach you.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 11, 2008)

Nyet.

Though I suppose as I was able to answer your question that should be "Dar"... Eh, I only know "yes" and "no" anyway, and even then I only know them Romanised.

Though just about anyone can write in Cyrillic. Just write in the Latin alphabet only backwards and upside down, and you'll get most of the letters right :3


----------

